# Job Opportunity Boat Mechanic



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

FYI...Landrum has an opening for a boat mechanic...thought someone on here might fit the bill. Good luck!

buck...<SPAN class=990143120-30032010>Marine Technician needed to work on gas boat engines. Must have own tools and experience ineither gas boat engines, or automotive work, or electrical background. Will be performing various troubleshooting techniques and repairs. Pay isDOE. Temp. to hire position.</DIV><SPAN class=990143120-30032010></DIV><SPAN class=990143120-30032010>Thanks much!</DIV><SPAN class=990143120-30032010> 
Valerie A. Cole, CSP</DIV><DIV align=left>Division Manager</DIV><DIV align=left>Landrum Staffing Services</DIV><DIV align=left>(850) 476-5100 x 119</DIV>


----------

